# فهرس لموضوعات الكهرباء المجانية



## fagrelsabah (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لتسهيل تصفح منتدى الطاقة الحرة وخاصة لاصحاب الانترنت البطئ ولسرعة توصيل المعلومة لمن يبحث عنها 
او من يجد استفسار ويريد ان يجد الموضوع الشارح لكل مايريد من اسئلة واستفسارات 
فقد قررة ان اضع هذا الفهرس المتخصص 
ليعين كل من يريد ان يبحث عن مصادر للكهرباء مجانية واو رخيصة او جديد



وحتى ينتهى الجدل من الذين يخافون من تعلم الطاقة الحرة و يجدون الرد على ارفضهم وتكذيبهم لهذا الواقع 

فقد ذكر لنا اساتذة الطاقة بالجامعة انهم يتعجبون من غلاء الطاقة مع العلم اننا نعيش في فيض وافر جدا من الطاقة ويمكن ان تكون رخيصة جدا او مجانية ولكن للاسف لا نستخدم الا الطرق المكلفة لانتاجها وذالك بسبب اصحاب رؤس الاموال والمحتكرين لها ليرفعوا سعرها من وقت لاخر ليظلوا اغنياء ويزداد الفقراء فقرا 



بسم الله نبداء 

سيتم تعديل الفهرس كل فترة لاضافة المزيد من الشرح والتوضيح لما تحتويه تلك الموضوعات من مادة علمية 
=====================================

1--


15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152272.html

2-----

Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146541.html




3 ---

Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html
4----

المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143758.html

5--
الرجل المعجزة - مهندس نجح فى استخدام الطاقة الحرة والمجانية والمتجدة لكل اغراض الحياة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146969.html


6-


مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146696.html



7-------


محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144583.html




8--




طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية للدول العربية من امكانيات محلية الصنع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150794.html


9-----


دكتور الDr. Schwartz وتوليد الكهرباء بالمجان =وشرح جهازة للكهرباء الصامته السلام عليك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151728.html




10


من شعر الرأس = كهرباءمجاناsolar panel


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153236.html



11------
تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119529.html
12-----

طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743.html

13-----
انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


14-----

الطاقة البديلة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154910.html

15----



محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html

16---
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150437.html


17--

احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117419.html


18---


كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156337.html




19----

احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118058.html




20---


كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html

21----

تصنيع مولد كهربائي يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت وعاكس .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99703.html







22---


اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156916.html

23-----


شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156346.html



24-----

آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



25-----


الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97552.html




26------


آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



27----


شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158970.html

28------

المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html






29---

الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16941.html





30----

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159236.html


31--



الطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151054.html


32---



محطة كهربائية توفر الطاقة النظيفة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159239.html




33--



استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html


34---

توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html




35----


طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149668.html



36---


الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html

37------



تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156316.html



38----

إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40984.html

39--

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122052.html

40----




 اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html



41--

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150278.html



42------

سوال


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157024.html

مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113609.html



43--


المرجو الاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة من فضلكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154964.html



44--
مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21813.html



45-
اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48817.html



كهرباء بالمجان مع المحرك العجيب ل Bruce DePalma


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144674.html




المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144668.html


المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144661.html


محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144587.html


المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144581.html



انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144568.html



ايها المحبطون نحن لكم بالمرصاد ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144206.html



انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94902.html
--------------



توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152237.html








---------



آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانيةhttp://www.arab-

eng.org/vb/t148610.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148610.html







--------------


انشاءالمحرك المغناطيسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154292.html










-------



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144413.html



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154761.html

-----------


توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html










----------



طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121990.html








-----------

تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117352.html










-----------



تخزين الكهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154773.html









-----------


صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118827.html







-----------




استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307.html








-----------


حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html



كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101782.html


-----------


المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145977.html







-------------


الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة ‏



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50952.html





محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68996.html

-----------



Magnetic Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113246.html




شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html


-------------

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153946.html






-------------





 inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25656.html




-----------


استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145074.html






-----------

موقع رائع جدا يعلمك صناعة pv panels , windmills

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150265.html



من فلسطين السيارة الكهربية مشروع تخرج 2009 للمهندسين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150018.html



-----------
آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148609.html


----------


مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146637.html







------------
رساله إلي المشككين فقط في الطاقه الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148441.html


بطاريات يمكن طباعتها.. وصديقة للبيئة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147204.html

-----------


الطريق الى التقدم العلمى الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149239.html





-----------


طلب من المهندسين؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148073.html





-----------


التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98069.html



-------------
موقع فديو للطاقة البديلة والمجانية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147511.html








-----------





----------








----------











--------






----------








-----------










-------------








جارى التكملة والتعديل فى وقت لاحق بأذن الله تعالى





--------------











-----------


----------



## علي السهلاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود المبذول في سبيل نشر العلم والمعرفة وفقك الله


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وذادك من علمه ونوره مع تحياتي وشكرآ:20:


----------

